
Transform your smartphone into a laptop - Ludea
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-mirabook-turns-your-smartphone-into-a-laptop-mobile-android/x/16472774
======
rbanffy
For less than $249 one can get a reasonable small notebook that will work in
addition to the cell phone. If I plug my phone I get laptop power and access
to all data on the phone. If I don't I still can use the phone as a hotspot.
On the laptop (which came with Windows) I can run an OS perfectly suited to
the laptop.

The value proposition doesn't make sense.

The proposed solution becomes interesting when USB-C becomes mainstream and we
can use the laptop as a terminal to whatever the other device is, by piping
video, keyboard and trackpad over a single cable. Still, I don't see mass
adoption to this except for the maker crowd (it _is_ a hassle to hook up our
small devices to monitors and keyboards)

------
maza12
if you read all the igg page, it says they work with displayport, superbook
works with displaylink. That makes a huge diference, displaylink uses a
percentage of the CPU of the phone, displayport doesn't. and the new samsung
s8 is compatible displayport. this mirabook also works with many types of
displays, superbook offers just the andromium display...well i think mirabook
is quite nice...thats just me.

------
skdotdan
How does this compare with the Superbook?

